# Tajima error 2b4. HELP



## rjdavis61 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi I replaced my batteries on my Tajima DC 1206 and now it won't read my designs on my thumb drive. I have upgraded my floppy to USB. I have no idea what to do. Do I need to reset entire machine? HELP. I'm dead in the water. Thanks


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Erase all memory,and try again !


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I very often need to hold down the reset button on my usb drive. 2b4 happens when it cant read anything on the drive.


----------

